# visas



## SuziM (6 mo ago)

hello

im looking for information and google is over whelming right now.

im setting up working remotely so im home with my kids more. doing this means our income has reduced massively. 
i made the decision just over 1 year ago to relocate us all to a cheaper country. we already live simply (off grid house. keep livestock and poultry for food and grown most of our own food. no family to leave behind). 

i was given wrong information last year from an immigration solicitor after buying 2 properties in bulgaria. 1 to live in the other to air b and b. i can get a visa in 24 months time. great, i need to relocate next year finacialy.

plan b is either italy or portugal, i adore both countries. i spent half my childhood in both the rest here in england. bulgaria was for the lower cost of living.

good old immigration advice on google has said that i can set up as self employed and open a small business in italy to get a visa. 
i dont want to buy another property then find out im wrong (not sure ill trust a solicitor again!)

im wanting to move us all in the spring so we are very settled by winter.

can anyone point me in the direction where i can research plaese


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Visto per l'Italia







vistoperitalia.esteri.it





From the source.

I doubt it'll be easy . The only possible option is investor but they don't define that.


----------

